# Cabin Fever or Diamondhead?



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame that they're on the same weekend, so we must choose. I went to cabin fever last year and put most of my motive power through their paces. This year I have chosen Diamondhead. So who's going where this January???


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to fill in the blank!


 










See you there.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Can we NOT have them the same weekend next year. PLEEESE lol

My father and I will be at DiamondHead with my assortment of engines, new and coming this year, aster lion and a DJB coal fired ruby, (I will be painting it up today or tommorrow, been working nonstop on it). For me, This year will be alot better since I understand a whole lot more due to this website!


Wonder which track I will be designated to run the coal fired ruby+tender, since its alot more involved in running it and the 30 mins prep, 30 mins run is tough for coal, unless I build a hot (and fired) loco carrier lol. (I will become pro fireman hopefully by that time)


I hope to meet more of you all and see you all there.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fred,*

*Where's 2006? Ha ha.*

*Hope the hotel has improved since then?*


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

* 


Bruce,
  I WON'T hold my breath.  I always say it can't get much worse, but...........
** 
* 



Have a safe trip there everyone.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be at Diamondhead, the only time of year I get to see some of my far off friends. 
I'm bringing a 7/8 scale loco I'm building, lots to do on it but it'll get finished. 
Will there be a Shay-up? Any other group finger burning opportunities? 
Andrew, 
I suggest you plan to run your coal ruby in the evening or overnight when the sign up boards are inactive and you'll have plenty of time. 
See you there, 
Tom


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Whose bringing your loco, Tom?









Regarding coal firing at Diamondhead:

On the "big" layout, there are steaming bays for you to build up you fire and get ready for the road. Once finished running, you can return to the bay and drop the fire and rake it out. The added amusement of using this layout is that if you have particularly bad coal, it sets off the hotel fire alarm. On the higher level narrow gauge layout, you steam up on area immediately adjacent to the track and lift it on the track when you are ready to go, as there are no sidings. It does not require a locomotive carrier-- I do this all the time with my coal-fired loco. Steaming up on the mainline will be frowned upon those patiently waiting their turn run trains.

Can't ever recall seeing anyone running coal on the little layout, but the curves can handle a Ruby and it is generally not as busy as the other two. 


See ya'll in a few days.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Im leaving on the 8Th Mel-auckland -LA then on the Sunset limited.arriving 11th in NO.looking forward to the Train ride, NOT looking forward to the flight..
My stuff left yesterday by air frieght to Jerrys.

anyone else on the Sunset on 11th?, Im still working on NO to Daimonhead,,as coastliner bus doesnt run now..



Gordon.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon - Did you remember to pack my G3 Pacific??


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Taperpin on 12/31/2008 4:24 PM
Im leaving on the 8Th Mel-auckland -LA then on the Sunset limited.arriving 11th in NO.looking forward to the Train ride, NOT looking forward to the flight..
My stuff left yesterday by air frieght to Jerrys.

anyone else on the Sunset on 11th?, Im still working on NO to Daimonhead,,as coastliner bus doesnt run now..



Gordon.




Gordon, my suggestion would be to rent a car. It's only about an hour drive to Diamondhead and you would have transportation to go out for dinner and such. Rent cars are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be going there on the 11th What time will you be getting in?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*sigh* 

Alas, circumstances dictate that I should miss yet again. Wish it weren't so, but daddy duty calls. Next year... 

Y'all enjoy yourselves down there. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Train Max..
The sunset gets in at 4pm [if on time] 

Gordon.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

John, 
The only trouble with renting a car, the wheels on the wrong side and the traffic comes at you from funny places! 

Gordon.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

My plans are to come down Wednesday with Hans and I understand that Jim Pitts and our Georgia steaming pals will be there around the same time. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I will arrive on Wednesday also. 
Jeff


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorden, it's easy. I learned a trick when I had to drive on the "other" wrong side of the road. All you have to do is remember that the driver, that's you, has to be beside the white line on the road.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 01/01/2009 3:49 PM
Gorden, it's easy. I learned a trick when I had to drive on the "other" wrong side of the road. All you have to do is remember that the driver, that's you, has to be beside the white line on the road.

Dan,
How does that help when you are in the middle lane of a 6 lane highway and they all have white lines?
Gordon, just follow someone else and hope that he isn't from the UK or OZ, and hope that he is going to Diamondhead as well.
Didn't someone say that there is an alternate to the Coastliner service running now.
I'm sure that Jerry can tell you, or maybe he'll drive down and pick you up.
Happy New year everyone,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dearest Andrew F. 

They will persist in being on the same weekend because: 
a] that is the weekend Jerry can book the hotel in Diamoondhead with outh a conflict with another group like the "Car Nuts". 
b] that is the weekend that the York fairground will give the Cabin Fever organizers the amount of space they need at a reasonable price. Want it a different weekend, send them a check for $20K to cover the extra cost, because they can't make it up by raising the price at the gate. 

Life isn't fair, never has been, isn't likely to change real soon. 

Regards 

Dr Rivet


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats ok, I didn't know the whole story. 
I just don't like our live steam family split up, that is all 

I will be at diamondhead around noon-3pm on the 15th and leave the night of the 17th (9 hour drive back to Orlando, drop off dad and drive back to boca raton lol), wish I can come the whole week but I am very limited in vacation time. (also planning on taking a trip to the big NGRC 2009 in colorado this year, hit up some of the 1:1's out there that I have never seen in person too.) 

Andrew Finegan


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuesday Karen and I will be arriving in Slidell on the Cresent. Scheduled for 6pm, though we all know how the schedule goes. Last time I took the Cresent, it was almost five hours late. How easy will it be to find transportation from the depot tp the motel?


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Kent,

It's only 30 miles from Slidell to Diamondhead however, I know of no public transit that goes between the two places. That leaves you with a taxicab. I would strongly suggest you set that up well in advance of arrival, especially if the Crescent is late, which seems to be the usual case. It might get very hard to find a taxi in Slidell at 10:00PM. Sorry I can't help but I don't arrive until Wednesday afternoon.

Perhaps a call to Jerry Reshew will uncover alternatives that I'm not aware of.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/01/2009 10:09 PM
Dearest Andrew F. 

They will persist in being on the same weekend because: 
a] that is the weekend Jerry can book the hotel in Diamoondhead with outh a conflict with another group like the "Car Nuts". 
b] that is the weekend that the York fairground will give the Cabin Fever organizers the amount of space they need at a reasonable price. Want it a different weekend, send them a check for $20K to cover the extra cost, because they can't make it up by raising the price at the gate. 

Life isn't fair, never has been, isn't likely to change real soon. 

Regards 

Dr Rivet


Well, Jim, northbound or southbound that weekend?


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Regrets to all. 

Sadly, work commitments have encroached to the point where I am cancelling my pilgrimage to Diamondhead this year. Respects and best wishes to all -- I hope to make it up in 2010. 

Mike Simpson/Mike in Tallahassee/that clown from Florida


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you won't be going Mike. 

Bob


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Who will keep the Tallahassee gang in check if you don't come? Sorry you have to miss it. 
redbeard AKA Larry Newman SA #1956


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
You can't keep letting work interfere with Diamondhead.  I solved that problem eight years ago.  Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

In answer to the original question, Larry Green and I discussed the possibility of going to Diamondhead this year; but, decided that Cabin Fever in York, PA - which is within a reasonable driving distance from Vermont - would be the easier destination. We'll carpool down and bring trains to run on the portable tracks which are scheduled to be there. 
Llyn


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave O 

Nothbound again this year. I will be at work four days next week, go to York on Friday. Will only burn one day of vacation. 

Jim


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Heading south. Should be in Diamondhead for lunch on Wednesday. Havig trouble deciding between the waffle house, dairy queen or sub.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been to a Waffle House in over 25 yrs!!!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

If you want, I can pick you up in Slidell on Tuesday. E-mail me to coordinate the details.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 01/05/2009 9:16 PM
I haven't been to a Waffle House in over 25 yrs!!!


Consider yourself lucky. I ate at one once.... I'm not rushing back either....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like neither one for this year. Maybe DH next year. Later RJD


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Come on guys! The Awfull House is on the top ten best in Southern cuisine!* 

You can see all the Brits there for breakfast regularly every morning. And if not there then the Dairy Queen - which is closer and doesn't require crossing the street for those traffic disadvantaged rigth hand drivers.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't nothing like the pecan waffle!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Being from Massachusetts it's the only time each year that I can indulge in the food and watching some of the locals, especially early on Saturday morning after an all night party. the things you see!!!

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, it all comes back to me-- the famous "Casa de Waffle" midnight "dinner and a show"!


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone give some thought to a gathering further North? Say around the Mid-Atlantic area. But not to interfere with Diamondhead, Cabin Fever, ECLSTS, or any other gatherings?


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

There seems to be some culinarily disadvantaged among us who never have understood the need for the isotopes in the body to have a daily lubricant , best ingested by cooking food in what may be generously termed 'grease ' This is understood to be the process to which we apply steam oil to our locomotives. The region where this is completely and reverently practiced is anywhere within a 40 mile radius of the best food city in the western world , New Orleans. The Steamup is held within two weeks or so of Mardi Gras and the local food establishments practice their craft on the steam guys and their wives or girl friends . With the exceptions of Gordon Watson, Iris Bailey , and Toyoki Inoue who ended up in the hospital , all have left Mississippi healthier , stronger , and better looking than when they arrived. Why would we look elswhere ?

Jerry


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Ive waited 4 years for the chance to eat at Dairy queen.. SWMBO would kill me if she found out! certainly not allowed at home. 

Off to the airport in 1/2 hour.. 

Gordon.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Couldn't we use the waffle house grease for something, they usual have it on all their food (steam oil, brought to you by waffle house) 
That could be 2 reasons to go you know. 3rd would be if someone was driving down in their biodiesel vehicle. 

(quickly runs and hides)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe use it for steam oil







. Later RJD


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a pleasant trip Gordon, looking forward to seeing some pix when you return.
I'll try and keep the secret next time I'm in Paradise Valley.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

all have left Mississippi healthier , stronger , and better looking than when they arrived. Why would we look elswhere ?


Yes Jerry, Wendy says it's the only place she has been where they put butter on their bacon. After her first piece of King Cake she had a sugar high for two days.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wetrail on 01/06/2009 1:15 PM
There seems to be some culinarily disadvantaged among us who never have understood the need for the isotopes in the body to have a daily lubricant , best ingested by cooking food in what may be generously termed 'grease ' This is understood to be the process to which we apply steam oil to our locomotives. The region where this is completely and reverently practiced is anywhere within a 40 mile radius of the best food city in the western world , New Orleans. The Steamup is held within two weeks or so of Mardi Gras and the local food establishments practice their craft on the steam guys and their wives or girl friends . With the exceptions of Gordon Watson, Iris Bailey , and Toyoki Inoue who ended up in the hospital , all have left Mississippi healthier , stronger , and better looking than when they arrived. Why would we look elswhere ?

Jerry 




Jerry, where did they eat?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Is there a movie theater within walking/wheeling distance from DH? That might be a good way to get away for a couple hours if Karen is getting too much steam. I know, no such thing.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kent,*

*Like I posted in a previous thread have you wife go to the "Snooty Ladies" table and she won't need to go to a theatre.*

*But your plastic may need cooling if she goes shopping or gambling with them.*


----------

